# Empire Builder, Hiawatha, Cardinal, and Crescent



## Shortline (Mar 13, 2021)

Let me preface this by saying, I’m an essential worker, this is an essential trip. I have already been vaccinated. So, I may be taking the long way, but I’m traveling for business, as usual, just taking a little time along the way for me.

Thought I’d make a running blog of this trip, haven’t done a trip report in a while. Will post to this thread as it goes. Flight from Birmingham AL to Seattle, Empire Builder Seattle to Milwaukee, then a few days later, Hiawatha to Chicago, Cardinal to Charlottesville, and Crescent to Birmingham.

I have to be in Milwaukee for business on Tuesday. Tried to take the train there, and back but the 3 day a week schedule just wouldn’t work, going there. So booked a flight to Milwaukee, then train home, when I was done. Then my wife told me she was going to be on a horse ride, leaving Thursday, and I was on my own. So.....at the last minute, decided to go to Milwaukee the long way!

I’m normally a Southwest Airlines flyer, mostly for the convenience and rewards program/companion pass. But since Seattle was a long way from Birmingham, and this trip is about taking a needed sabbatical, I booked a flight on American to Seattle, in First Class, leaving Friday, to catch the Empire Builder to MKE on Saturday. (Southwest.....PLEASE add first class someday!)

So this morning, I flew from Birmingham, to Dallas on a CRJ-900. Then Dallas to Seattle, on a newer 737-800. As is usual for a mid morning departure, there was little to no TSA line. Being Pre-Check, and CLEAR, I simply walked up, scanned my eyes, went to the front of the line, (all of 2 people in the normal TSA line) threw my bag on the machine, and walked through. From my car, to my gate took all of 14 minutes, and that’s including time to check my bag.

As with Amtrak, service on airlines has been downgraded even in FC. No more pre-departure beverages, no more pre-meal warm mixed nuts, no more real glasses, plates, etc. Meals were also downgraded. While Airline food gets a bad rap (mostly deservedly) AA has always done a decent job of meals in domestic FC. Now? Just a choice of a wrapped sandwich, or a cheese plate. I opted for the sandwich, Turkey and cheese with arugula. It was fresh, and pretty good actually. Hard to mess up a sandwich, I suppose. Also came with a cookie. Back in coach, I think they only had an option for water, juice or coffee. Honestly, throw in a bag of chips, and I’d prefer it for lunch on the train over the current flex meals. On the plus side, while there is no more alcohol being sold in coach, they still sling it out freely up front. Service was fantastic, and regular. Enjoyed several Gin and Tonics. AA now serves Aviation Gin, a small batch gin. Nice touch, I thought. Ironically, I could have all I wanted, on a 2 hour, and then 4 hour flight.....but Amtrak will ensure I don’t get more than one on them, over a 2 night trip....

Both flights left on time, and both arrived 10-15 minutes early. I’m not a fan of regional jets, but the one positive, is the 2-1 seating up front. On the 737, it was 2-2, significantly more comfortable than the 3-3 in back. Both flights had paid WiFi, and free streaming entertainment, though I didn’t pay for it the WiFi, and didn’t watch the movies or tv, prefering to read on my ipadfind Go-Go inflight internet to be so slow it’s not worth bothering with. (Southwest WiFi on the other hand, being free for A-List Preferred, true gate to gate, and much faster, I use all the time)

Landing in Seattle, got to the baggage claim just as the bags started coming off. Being in First also has its benefits here too, as those bags are tagged priority, and come off first. Grabbed it, and walked the short hike to the Light Rail station, bought a ticket and boarded the train that had just arrived as I got up to the platform. Things just seemed to work out perfectly this trip!

The light rail to downtown, takes about 45 min or so I think. Honestly wasn’t paying attention, but before long I was at my stop, directly next to King Street Station. Just a short walk, from the light rail, over the Amtrak station tracks where the Coast Starlight and a single level train were idling away, down the stairs and across the street is the Embassy Suites hotel. Can’t get more convenient than that! The hotel is literally steps from the Amtrak station, and has great views of the waterfront.

As things are still somewhat locked down here, most places to eat were takeout only or limited capacity meaning lines. So, walked back across the tracks, for some Thai takeout, to take back to the room. Would really like to come back and spend some time here when things open back up, the International District next to the station looks like a neat place to spend a day wandering about.

So, back in the room, to turn in early, since I’m on Central time in my head! Tomorrow, will find something to do, until my afternoon departure. I found it interesting, the hotel Info channel shows the train departures. Nice touch.


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 13, 2021)

Shortline said:


> Thought I’d make a running blog of this trip, haven’t done a trip report in a while. Will post to this thread as it goes. Flight from Birmingham AL to Seattle, Empire Builder Seattle to Milwaukee, then a few days later, Hiawatha to Chicago, Cardinal to Charlottesville, and Crescent to Birmingham.
> 
> I have to be in Milwaukee for business on Tuesday. Tried to take the train there, and back but the 3 day a week schedule just wouldn’t work, going there. So booked a flight to Milwaukee, then train home, when I was done. Then my wife told me she was going to be on a horse ride, leaving Thursday, and I was on my own. So.....at the last minute, decided to go to Milwaukee the long way!
> 
> ...



Glad that things started off well. One note: the International District in Seattle has had that name for quite a while, due to including a high percentage of Japanese, Filipino and Pacific Islander populations. In 1891 an official from the Japanese consulate in San Francisco went up the West Coast to survey the status of his countrymen. He estimated that Seattle had about 250 Japanese residents, which would have been about 1/8th of the estimated Japanese population of the United States. Due to the discriminatory immigration rules most were men. There were Japanese work gangs on the railways and docks.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 13, 2021)

I totally get it. Like I said, I had Thai, next door was a Japanese Ramem shop, and a Korean hot dog place. I edited it, thanks.


----------



## Cal (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like you're in for a nice trip! Sure wish I could fly right now, as I love flying. Always stuck in the back though. 

Looking forward to your posts on the EB!


----------



## Shortline (Mar 13, 2021)

Had a great day in Seattle. While many hotels have curtailed food service, the Embassy Suites still offered a cooked to order breakfast. One of the reasons I love Embassy Suites! After an Omlette, French Toast, Sausage and some of Seattle’s finest coffee, I was off to see the world.

A few shortblocks, took me to the Seattle Ferry Terminal, where $9 and some change, buys you a great 2 hour round trip to Bremerton WA. I had planned to spend the day there at the USS Turner Joy, a Vietnam era destroyer museum ship, and the Pugent Sound Naval Museum, but they are still closed for the Rona. So, hopped off, and got back in line to re-board back to Seattle.

Back to the City with time to kill before departure, walked some of the waterfront shops and hit up the Fisherman’s restaurant. One of the best Cioppino I have ever had. Must have been 2lbs of crab, halibut and salmon in it, with grilled sourdough bread in an amazing saffron broth. Plus, Alaskan Amber beer, which I’ve been a fan of since the early 90’s. If you have to kill time before departure, it’s hard to beat a belly full of seafood, and cold draft Alaskan Amber, watching the boats come and go on the waterfront!


----------



## Shortline (Mar 13, 2021)

Well about done in Seattle. Waiting for the train to be spotted up at King Street. I think I’ve walked more miles in the last 24 hours than I have in the last year! Ready to be on board, get a shower, and get comfortable!


----------



## Shortline (Mar 13, 2021)

Boarded about 15 min before scheduled departure. Home for the next 40 something hours!


----------



## jiml (Mar 13, 2021)

Enjoying your report so far. Keep it up.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 13, 2021)

The views from the train are amazing. On the left side follows the coast longer than I knew. It’s amazing!


----------



## Cal (Mar 14, 2021)

Lovely. Too bad the Cascades are probably in the dark, I think they are some of the best mountains Amtrak has to offer.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 14, 2021)

Woke up to the Rockies, and a new breakfast option. The spinach omelette. Not great; but a welcome change from the endless sausage sandwiches, sugary cereal, etc. honestly wasn’t too bad. Potato’s were a bit mushy, and the spinach a bit bitter, but with some salsa, it was ok. Real food can’t return fast enough.

Because of the time change, we’re running on a different train number-1008, and rather than try to make up the time change they have now started running it 1 hour late, at each stop. A few times we sat at a station waiting for the adjusted one hour late arrival. Doesn’t matter to me, but as usual some people are not going to be happy about anything that makes things later. Oh well. Now cruising through the “Big Sky Country





” part of Montana.


----------



## flitcraft (Mar 14, 2021)

Fantastic report, and fantastic pictures! You're making me wish I were on a train right now!


----------



## Shortline (Mar 14, 2021)

Another new menu item. Had the cod, for lunch. Was trying to hold out to Havre, where I plan to order some takeout from PJ’s but ate an early breakfast, and was ready for something to eat. 

The cod, was surprisingly ok. Not real crispy or anything but actually tasted pretty good, for what it is. The lemon, really helped. The rice pilaf, I found bland, and tasteless, left it behind. If nothing else, at least they finally added something new, a year or the same poor choices, was getting tedious. Though I don’t think they have the fish on Eastern trains, where I spend most of my time.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 14, 2021)

After an early breakfast, and a generally disappointing lunch left half eaten, I was glad to see we would be in Havre on time with 20 min to kill. So called up PJ’s across from the station, and ordered a 2nd try at lunch, the open faced Turkey, and a club sandwich and potato salad for tonight’s dinner later. If passing through; and you have a signal to call, and you’re on time or early, give them a call, good food! And literally steps from the train.


----------



## jiml (Mar 14, 2021)

Shortline said:


> After an early breakfast, and a generally disappointing lunch left half eaten, I was glad to see we would be in Havre on time with 20 min to kill. So called up PJ’s across from the station, and ordered a 2nd try at lunch, the open faced Turkey, and a club sandwich and potato salad for tonight’s dinner later. If passing through; and you have a signal to call, and you’re on time or early, give them a call, good food! And literally steps from the train. View attachment 21137


Food!


----------



## OBS (Mar 15, 2021)

Enjoying the report!


----------



## Shortline (Mar 15, 2021)

Slept in a bit, and wandered down to the dining car for coffee, and that omelette again. (Not really any better today.....but the coffee is hot.) Just left St Paul, watching the Mississippi roll by.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 15, 2021)

Not great pictures, but man, I have never seen so many bald eagles, as along the Mississippi in Minnesota! Calling an audible, due to the late schedule (running 1 hour off normal schedule due to time change) I’m bailing in Milwaukee, and ubering to the airport to grab a rental car. Will save me an hour or two, from going all the way into Chicago.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 15, 2021)

Made it to Milwaukee right at 259 PM, a minute or two earlier than the revised schedule due to the time change. I had hoped to get in a bit earlier, to be able to catch the 3 PM train to the airport to avoid having to take a cab or Uber, but unfortunately, I got off just in time to see the Hiawatha’s marker lights disappear. Too bad, would have saved me $30 in taxi fare to the airport rental cars. I usually book Uber.....but see the screenshot below.....not sure what is going on here in Milwaukee, but over $90 for an Uber to the airport? It’s only a 10 mile trip or so! Crazy.....ended up taking a cab, $28 plus tip, figured that was a good enough deal, and have the guy a couple $20’s. Better than nearly $100.....

So, another trip over. Now a few days of meetings in Wisconsin, before heading back home to Alabama.

My general thoughts? I’m a bit tired. Though I travel regularly overnight, this trip I just couldn’t get comfortable. The bed seemed hard, and the jostling more pronounced than usual. So running on two nights of little sleep.

The crew did good, with what they had. Unfortunately, what they had were 40+ year old cars in desperate need of replacement or overhaul. The upstairs lav was taken out of service due to the sink causing the bedroom bathrooms to flood somehow. The lower, were quite......fragrant, the whole trip. My power outlet was so loose I had to sacrifice my charger and electronic cords a bit by bending the tines significantly to get them to stay in. Tried the vacant room across, but that outlet was not working at all. Everything movable, is loose and rattled continuously, until taped or shimmed with paper towels. The heating was apparently broken, said he had it low as it would go, but it was like a sauna most of the trip. Guess it’s a good thing, in a way, as those thread bare blue blankets aren’t good for anything except creating enough static electricity to power an Acela. The PA only worked for every fifth word apparently. Frankly, that was ok, they use it way too much anyway.....These cars are tired.

Not going to get into the food again, that’s been done to death. Suffice it to say, it’s just not as enjoyable anymore. Though, as I mentioned in my first post, the same can be said for flying too. Just flying, even first class, is much less expensive, easier, and immensely faster. I did enjoy a lot about the trip. Maybe not enough to do it again anytime soon, until things get back to normal. Usually I spend several hours working, in the lounge or cafe. That’s not allowed now on the Eastern trains, and on the Western trains where you can use the lounge car, wearing a mask and trying to type through fogged up reading glasses made it not worth the effort. Hopefully that part will be over soon, anyway.

Honestly, I’m strongly considering canceling my return trip on the Cardinal/Crescent and just flying home Wed night. The 3 day/week schedule, means I have to burn another night in a hotel here in WI, to catch the train on Thursday, taking two days to get me home on Saturday afternoon. I’m traveling for work.....Saturday’s, are my time.....so, will make a decision tomorrow. Right now, a direct flight home, getting me to my own bed, 3 nights sooner, isn’t sounding too bad. We’ll see. For now, watching the snow fall outside my hotel, getting ready for the business at hand tomorrow. And looking forward to a good night sleep!


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't know about the relative price of rental cars at Gen'l Mitchell vs. O'Hare, but Glenview station would've left you about 20 minutes from the O'Hare consolidated rental car facility on Mannheim Rd. and less than 15 minutes from several non-airport rental offices.

Oops, missed that you had meetings in Wisconsin. Never mind.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah. Honestly, when I booked the trip, I wasn’t thinking. Automatically booked Seattle to Chicago. I’m so used to coming into Chicago on the Capitol, CONO, or the Chief, then going on to where I need to be, in Wisconsin that it didn’t occur to me that the Builder actually stops in Milwaukee! Oh well. It worked out, I was ready to get off by then anyway. And this worked out fine. Leaving, I’ll either be flying out of MKE or catching the train at the airport station to Chicago anyway, so needed to get my car from there either way.


----------



## WWW (Mar 16, 2021)

Darn it the EB goes right by that Milwaukee Airport station (shack by the tracks - free shuttle bus to terminal)
Would have been nice to have a "Flag Stop" to let you off 
But the EB is not the Hiawatha - !


----------



## Shortline (Mar 16, 2021)

WWW said:


> Darn it the EB goes right by that Milwaukee Airport station (shack by the tracks - free shuttle bus to terminal)
> Would have been nice to have a "Flag Stop" to let you off
> But the EB is not the Hiawatha - !


It really would. I get the intent of being dropped right downtown, and most of the time that works for me well, but an airport stop, especially given there IS an airport stop here, would make sense to me!


----------



## OBS (Mar 16, 2021)

It is really sad to hear of the condition of the sleeper. The plumbing problem sounds like a broken pipe that probably froze and cracked because of cold weather. I wonder how long it has been like that as it is hard to find and repair.


----------



## toddinde (Mar 16, 2021)

Shortline said:


> Made it to Milwaukee right at 259 PM, a minute or two earlier than the revised schedule due to the time change. I had hoped to get in a bit earlier, to be able to catch the 3 PM train to the airport to avoid having to take a cab or Uber, but unfortunately, I got off just in time to see the Hiawatha’s marker lights disappear. Too bad, would have saved me $30 in taxi fare to the airport rental cars. I usually book Uber.....but see the screenshot below.....not sure what is going on here in Milwaukee, but over $90 for an Uber to the airport? It’s only a 10 mile trip or so! Crazy.....ended up taking a cab, $28 plus tip, figured that was a good enough deal, and have the guy a couple $20’s. Better than nearly $100.....
> 
> So, another trip over. Now a few days of meetings in Wisconsin, before heading back home to Alabama.
> 
> ...


Milwaukee is my hometown. Cabs have always been ridiculously expensive there. I would carry you in my back from the station to the airport for $100  Seriously, the city bus is an excellent, inexpensive option if that happens again. MCTS.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 16, 2021)

It’s all good. I’m afraid I will have to stop this trip report now, decided to fly home rather than spend an extra night in a hotel, and get home on Saturday by taking the Hiawatha, Cardinal, and Crescent. $320, to fly first class, vs $780 on the train in a roomette, and get home tomorrow night, vs Saturday. I’ll take the remaining E-Voucher amount, and take a trip when things get closer to some level of normal later in the year. Thanks for reading,


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 16, 2021)

Shortline said:


> It’s all good. I’m afraid I will have to stop this trip report now, decided to fly home rather than spend an extra night in a hotel, and get home on Saturday by taking the Hiawatha, Cardinal, and Crescent. $320, to fly first class, vs $780 on the train in a roomette, and get home tomorrow night, vs Saturday. I’ll take the remaining E-Voucher amount, and take a trip when things get closer to some level of normal later in the year. Thanks for reading,


Wise choice!


----------



## jimdex (Mar 17, 2021)

I would be in favor of a Milwaukee Airport stop for the Empire Builder. I frequently visit the Madison area, and if I could fly into Milwaukee and hop on the train to Columbus (the Madison stop), I would do that.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 17, 2021)

An entertaining read, it is great to read about folks travelling around, even if it was work related! 

Shame the gloss had worn off for your return journey, that hapens to me on occasion too.


----------



## jebr (Mar 17, 2021)

jimdex said:


> I would be in favor of a Milwaukee Airport stop for the Empire Builder. I frequently visit the Madison area, and if I could fly into Milwaukee and hop on the train to Columbus (the Madison stop), I would do that.



If the bonding measure passes the Minnesota legislature, there should be work upcoming for a second daily train to St. Paul, MN. That would use the existing Builder route, plus make all of the Hiawatha stops along the way (either replacing one of the Hiawatha frequencies, or adding in an eighth one.) Current timeline if all goes well is 2024.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 17, 2021)

jebr said:


> If the bonding measure passes the Minnesota legislature, there should be work upcoming for a second daily train to St. Paul, MN. That would use the existing Builder route, plus make all of the Hiawatha stops along the way (either replacing one of the Hiawatha frequencies, or adding in an eighth one.) Current timeline if all goes well is 2024.


Nice! I take it that it would stop @ the Milwaukee Airport stop unlike the Builder.


----------



## Cal (Mar 17, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Nice! I take it that it would stop @ the Milwaukee Airport stop unlike the Builder.


I believe so


----------

